# حساب الواط والامبير



## الشمري بقعاء (28 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

عندي فكره وهي كالتالي شحن الجوال بالكشاف الي بدون بطاريه الي يشحن بحركه اليد
بس ماعرف كم واط وكم امبير
قسته بمقياس وطلع 4,4 فولت
بس الباقي ماعرف كيف اقيسه


, الشمري بقعاء.
آخر زيارة لك كانت في: 30-06-2009 الساعة 09:06 PM 
Your Notifications: *1*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 مارس 2011)

هل تستطيع تحريك يدك لمدة ساعة لشحن الجوال؟ - كان لدى شاحن مماثل اشتريته من معرض واكتشفت أنه غير عملى


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (29 مارس 2011)

فكرتك لن تفلح الى اذا سويت بطارية لها نفس جهد الجوال يعني 3.7 فولت و800 امبير و منظمات جهد كي تجعل الجهد ثابت لا كن انا اقول انها لن تفلح لان الجوال حساس جدا لهاذه الجهود بنسبة لجوالات نوكيا لان حتى لو حاولت تشحن الجوال بغير الشاحن الوكالة يعني شاحن صيني احيانا يقبل واحيانا لا يقبل بشاحن الصيني برغم من ان الشاحنين نفس بعض لاكن يكون في احد الشواحن تيار زايد شوي عن الاخر او ناقص الجوال على طول يطلع رسالة لايمكن الشحن او في بعض جوالات الجهاز ينغلق مايلصا الى اذا بعدة الشاحن .
العرض من الكلام كله الي فوق ان كيف باتشحن الجوال على مولد تيار يدوي الفكرة ممكنة لاكن لازم شروط او شرط ان تكون سرعة يدك ثااااااابتة فهل ستستطيع ثاني شرط لازم يكون عندك دايودات عشان المولد لو عكس الدورة يعني عكس الطور الموجي يرجع السالب موجب واموجب سالب 
شكرا اخي وعفوا على الاطالة جرب سبحان الله يكمن تفلح معاك الفكرة نصيحتي لو تبغى تسوي شاحن بطاقة اطبيعية سوية بطاقة الشمسية احسن لان يكون ثابت مع منضمات جهد انشاء الله بيشتغل معاك وشكرا:61::61::61::61::61::61::61::61::61:


----------



## الشمري بقعاء (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكم على الرد مع جزيل الشكر
بس ابسال 
اين اجد طاقه شمسيه صغيره


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 مارس 2011)

اسأل فى منافذ بيع المكونات الإلكترونية قد تجد وحدات أو تأخذ من آلة حاسبة قديمة تعمل بالضوء


----------



## الشمري بقعاء (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي 
هل تنفع او لاتولد طاقه وكم مقدار الطاقه المولده تقريبا تصل الى 5 فولت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (30 مارس 2011)

حسب اطلب اخوي انت تطلب كم فولت كم امبير يعطيك


----------



## Moosa AL.Afifi (1 أبريل 2011)

good luck to all


----------



## ahmedfahim (8 أبريل 2011)

Thanks


----------

